# After your views on this Wega 'Nero' grinder



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm after your opinions on this particular grinder that I'm considering buying second hand. https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/wega-automatic-coffee-bean-grinder/1228041295 They list it as a Wega nero but I'm assuming its the 5.8 Instant; am I right in assuming this is actually a renamed Compak K3 Advanced? If this is the case, are the compak k3 burrs interchangable if I purchase new ones through bella barista? What, if anything, is likely to have gone wrong with one of these that I should be looking out for before purchasing? Just seems a great deal as I was about to pull the plug on a new K3 for £350 from bella barista; or do you think it might be a better option buying it new with the safety of a 2 year warrantee, as this will be my main grinder for home use after an upgrade due to frustration with the unbearable Sage samrt grinder pro that refuses to grind beans roasted lighter than dark roast.

Any help I can get from any of you more experienced with machines of this calibre will go a long way, so thanks in advance.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

If you're local to the seller it's certainly worth a look to see it working & listen. Worth the price but in person you've always got a bit more bargaining power.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Good little grinder the K3 but I'm pretty sure that one with the paddly on switch is a few years old now. If it works it's a good deal.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

My k3 went wrong after 2 months but was fixed. The timer started playing up. The one with the timer on the base is a bit faffy to adjust.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sage 130w - K3 210w ? - based on a quick google 58mm burrs - so for burr size the motor seams about right - was just thinking will it jam on a light roast, probably not and a bargain price - it it doesn't work out get a K6.


----------

